# MALICE: A Terrifying Horror Thriller



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

My debut paranormal thriller MALICE. 









Use this link to get there:
http://www.amazon.com/Malice-ebook/dp/B005QCC122

Blurb:
Welcome to Millingham, MA, pop. 5000... 4997... 4993...

The sheriff has convinced himself and others that the recent rash of deaths in the town are just suicides. Lysander Shore knows different. He knows the townsfolk are being hunted. He knows they face an evil as old as the town itself. He knows it's something that can't be killed, can't be reasoned with.

And he knows that the evil knows about him, too. It's waited centuries for Lysander to come home. Now it wants to make him pay.

Reviews

"I was riveted by every chapter." --Terri, mybookboyfriend.blogspot.com

"A wonderful action filled story...can't wait to read more from Griffin Hayes." --Emily Tuley, greatmindsthinkaloud.proboards.com

"You Must Own this book. Do NOT walk, RUN...and BUY IT!! You won't be disappointed." --Annette Nishimoto, gothicmomsbookreviews.com

More Praise for the work of Griffin Hayes

"Nail-biters beware: Griffin Hayes will have you chewing off your arm!" 
-- Hugh Howey, bestselling author of WOOL


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Griffin, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Kindle friends,

I'm giving away 20 free copies of my new eBook MALICE. If you enjoy the experience, I'd be thrilled if you'd post some reviews to the usual haunts (ie: Amazon (US or UK), B&N, Goodreads).










Summary:
When a series of shocking suicides rock the small town of Millingham, Massachusetts, the authorities are left with a single, chilling question. Why are all the victims gouging their eyes out?

Only seventeen-year-old Lysander Shore knows these aren't suicides at all. There's a serial killer stalking the people of Millingham. One that murders at will and never leaves a trace.

Before long, the trail of bodies leads Lysander to a dark secret that traces back to a witch's trial and execution 350 years ago. The deeper he digs, the more he realizes the victims aren't nearly as random as they seem. In fact, the killer has a list and Lysander is next.

Visit this link to enter the free coupon code:
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/94966

Coupon Code: VY65W
Expires: November 7, 2011

A note on Malice:
At heart, Malice is a story about revenge and redemption. My goal in writing this book was to tell a creepy story that fans of King's early work would appreciate. Our heroes, Lysander Shore and Samantha Crow, are teenagers, so if you're not a fan of anything YA, this may not be the book for you. Consider yourself warned. On the other hand, if you're looking for a fun, spooky tale with witches, mystery and some romance, then I'd like to invite you inside. Grab a seat and make yourself comfortable. You've come to the right place.

Thanks and good luck!
Griffin Hayes

_new post merged with existing thread_


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Great Amazon review came in recently I wanted to share:

wow, March 5, 2012
By terrasha79 

Malice is a wonderfully creepy book that had me hooked from the first chapter! Great story about a young man who has lots of issues like most teens but unlike most teens his biggest issue started long long ago! Great book, highly recommend it for all you horror buffs!!

*****

If you're looking for a fun, spooky tale with witches, mystery and some romance then Malice is definitely the book for you.


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi All,

My novel MALICE is FREE today March 23rd and tomorrow March 24th. So head on down and grab a copy!

http://www.amazon.com/Malice-ebook/dp/B005QCC122


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Some very good news: Malice has been holding steady on at least one Amazon bestseller list since the book went free two weeks ago. Sadly, it hasn't translated into increased sales of my horror thriller Dark Passage http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Passage-ebook/dp/B007J3HFOA which I feel is an even better book. But what author isn't biased about his own work?


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi All,

Malice is still on one of Amazon's genre bestseller lists (ghosts). It's been there since my promotion last month and I'm happy to say that last night it hit a second milestone. The book received its 30th review and is averaging a rating of 4.4.

Here's a tiny bit about the book:

At heart, Malice is about revenge and redemption. My goal was to tell a creepy story that fans of King's early work would appreciate. Our heroes, Lysander Shore and Samantha Crow, are teenagers, so if you're not a fan of anything YA, this may not be the book for you. Consider yourself warned. On the other hand, if you're looking for a fun, spooky tale with witches, mystery and some romance, then I'd like to invite you inside. Grab a seat and make yourself comfortable. You've come to the right place.

http://www.amazon.com/Malice-ebook/dp/B005QCC122


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Here are the last 6 reviews I've received for Malice. If you're looking for a creepy supernatural thriller, Malice will definitely satisfy your itch. 
http://www.amazon.com/Malice-ebook/dp/B005QCC122

"Creepy. Fast-paced. Thoroughly entertaining"
"awesome"
"Suspenseful and Fantastic!!"
"Amazing Supernatural Thriller"
"fast paced thrilling read"
"FANTASTIC BOOK"


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Go here for a chance to win a free copy of Malice! 
http://www.promotehorror.com/p/contests.html

Good Luck!
Griffin Hayes


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Another really nice review for Malice from Goodreads. I think this one sums it up pretty well.

Martha D. 5 stars
Review: This book, is definitely amongst my favorites. I was drawn to the cover, drawn to the story from the blurb and it made me pause and go, "Alright, now I have to read this&#8230;," and got it from Amazon.com for my Kindle and read it in just less than a full day - it sucked me in and wouldn't let me go.

I love paranormal, I love thriller and everything in between. His writing is fantastic and there was little problem keeping my attention considering how quickly I finished this book. There is murder, there is mystery and a small sampling of romance. While it is all those things, it is also a bit of murder/suicide, creepy, witches, paranormal thriller type of book (stolen from Tana's review because the wording is exactly what I'd use to describe this book!)
Dark secrets and shadows abound, and Lysander is the key, but can he unravel everything before he himself ends up like everyone else connected to the past, dead. This is definitely a MUST read for any young adult paranormal lover!

http://www.amazon.com/Malice-ebook/dp/B005QCC122


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Just a note that I'll soon be making a print version of Malice available. I'll post news here and on my blog as the date draws closer. 
http://griffin-hayes.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Latest review for Malice: "Dark, Creepy and Awesome."

http://www.amazon.com/Malice-ebook/dp/B005QCC122


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Just a note that MALICE will be free from July 20-22. This updated version includes close to 5000 extra words and two new scenes. Enjoy! 
http://www.amazon.com/Malice-ebook/dp/B005QCC122


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

Just downloaded Malice.  Thanks for the free offer too!
Creepy, serial killers, supernatural......sounds right up my street.  It's now on my 'to read' list!  Plus, I'll keep it in mind that you believe Dark passage is better for another day 

BTW, Your cover's are very impressive.  Nice collaboration.

Thanks again
Michelle


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for downloading Malice as well as the kind words on the covers. Truth be told, Malice and Dark Passage are very different books and can't really be compared. I have a soft spot for asylums, although witches and heaps of mystery are a close second. It's a win-win. Hope you enjoy the ride!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

Just thought I'd let you know that I am really enjoying Malice!  I am hooked!


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Michelle,

Thank you for grabbing a copy and giving my work a shot. Can't tell you how much I appreciate that. That you're enjoying it is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

I really should be thanking you for the free offer, that's one of the reasons why I wanted to add it up on my blog, and try and give it some exposure in return.  Once I finish it, i'll be after the next.


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

A big thank you to everyone who downloaded a free copy of Malice this past weekend. The book made it up to #30 in the free Kindle store and has continued to sell well after the promotion. My enrollment in Select expires on the 29th and I'm trying to decide if it's worth signing up for another three months. Any thoughts?


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Malice is now on Kobo!
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Malice-A-Supernatural-Thriller/book-IiOTBoCdrUC5Tv5ppWmlTg/page1.html?s=JMEKJJ7lpEamTrH0qjZP-w&r=5


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

"Nail-biters beware: Griffin Hayes will have you chewing off your arm!"
-- Hugh Howey, best-selling author of WOOL

*As part of the Griffin Hayes Halloween special Malice is now only .99¢ (down from $3.99) so get your copy while it lasts!*

A centuries-old curse... 
A series of impossible suicides... 
And a mysterious outsider no one will believe.

Welcome to Millingham. Population 5000 and dropping. A serial killer stalks the streets of this small, isolated community. A killer as ancient as the town itself, murdering at will and never leaving a trace.

Sheriff Crow is convinced the deaths are merely suicides, but seventeen-year-old outcast Lysander Shore knows otherwise. He's seen something he can't quite explain and he's pretty sure it saw him too. The deeper Lysander digs, the more he realizes the killer isn't just taking their lives. He's taking their souls and Lysander may be next. But will anyone believe him before it's too late?

Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Malice-ebook/dp/B005QCC122

Kobo 
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Malice-A-Supernatural-Thriller/book-IiOTBoCdrUC5Tv5ppWmlTg/page1.html?s=Zn88hILB0k-08lWomXkJUQ&r=6

iTunes!
http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/malice/id562773877?mt=11


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

The most recent review of Malice:

5 stars
I was a little skeptical of reading this, simply because I was unsure of the audience of this book(was it going to be too dark or too juvenille). I'm so glad I read it! I'm twenty-eight and was pleased with the content, but still feel as though a teenager would like it as well. There were moments when I was on the edge of my seat, and I didn't find the story to be predictable. I like that in a thriller! I also like the story of Lysander and Samantha. That true love lasts over time!

Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Malice-ebook/dp/B005QCC122

Kobo 
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Malice-A-Supernatural-Thriller/book-IiOTBoCdrUC5Tv5ppWmlTg/page1.html?s=Zn88hILB0k-08lWomXkJUQ&r=6

iTunes!
http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/malice/id562773877?mt=11

B&N
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/malice-griffin-hayes/1113031326?ean=2940032803447


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

From December 19-30th Malice will be reduced from $2.99 to only .99¢!

Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Malice-ebook/dp/B005QCC122

Kobo 
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Malice-A-Supernatural-Thriller/book-IiOTBoCdrUC5Tv5ppWmlTg/page1.html?s=Zn88hILB0k-08lWomXkJUQ&r=6

iTunes!
http://itunes.apple.com/ca/book/malice/id562773877?mt=11


----------



## Harley Christensen (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey Griffin -

Good luck with the *Malice* promo - just grabbed myself a copy and can't wait to delve in to this thriller!

Have a great holiday season!

Cheers! ~Harley


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Harley,

So far the promo's been a big success. I've even extended the .99 cent special on Malice to January 10th, so if anyone hasn't grabbed a copy yet, the price will soon be going back to $3.95.


----------

